# "Mystery" Circle



## j d worthington (Mar 19, 2007)

It would be very interesting to have some of the questions resolved:

Ind. circle believed to be ancient site - Yahoo! News



> YORKTOWN, Ind. - A circular formation discovered in a wooded area next to a highway slated for widening is likely some sort of an earthen enclosure built by prehistoric Indians, Ball State University archaeologists say. Workers with the Delaware County Office of Geographic Information System found the earthen structure more than a year ago while studying contours on a large topographical map.
> 
> The circular formation on a wooded tract near Indiana 32 between Muncie and Yorktown was recently brought to the attention of the Indiana Department of Transportation, which plans to widen that segment of the highway to four or five lanes.
> 
> ...


 
Let's hope that enough can be found out, and that the site is taken care of....

The story is from AP, datelined Mon., Mar. 12, 2007, and titled "Ind. circle believed to be ancient site".


----------



## mosaix (Mar 19, 2007)

Interesting JD. I see that the new owner "has not given Ball State officials access to the land."

Here, in the UK, any developer who discovers archaeological remains has a legal responsibility to first inform the authorities and second allow access to the site for investigation. Sometimes the investigation can take months.

I doubt if the investigation can go on forever and I don't know if the developer is compensated.

In one case in the City of London and important Roman site was discovered. The site has been preserved beneath the new development in a kind of giant cellar and can be viewed by the public.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 19, 2007)

Heh heh, sorry ? the owner ?  Something like this belongs to the whole of humanity, it's as important to our knowledge of our own history as the Pyramids or Stonehenge.  Surely somebody has the right to slap a preservation order on it ?  Maybe we need some nutter to write a book on how it was a landing-site for martians to raise awareness.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 19, 2007)

The Ace said:


> Heh heh, sorry ? the owner ? Something like this belongs to the whole of humanity, it's as important to our knowledge of our own history as the Pyramids or Stonehenge. Surely somebody has the right to slap a preservation order on it ? Maybe we need some nutter to write a book on how it was a landing-site for martians to raise awareness.


 
Hmmm. Might work, you know...

No, not in this country. Property rights are sacred... unless there's oil or somesuch under the land.....


----------



## mosaix (Mar 19, 2007)

The Ace said:


> Maybe we need some nutter to write a book on how it was a landing-site for martians to raise awareness.



Ace, please please don't kick *him* off.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry Mosaix, I keep forgetting.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 19, 2007)

It'll be fascinating to find out what this circle is.  In the UK and Europe, if you find a circular ditch in the landscape, you pretty much know what it's been used for.  Definitely a story to keep my eye on.  Thanks for posting it!


----------

